# 2009 Pinarello's



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

erased


----------



## marknelson (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the red/white/black FP3... what more can you tell me about it.


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

where was this event? Official launch of 2009 Pinarello's?


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

erased


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

These look hot! The white Prince looks awesome. I didnt think they could make them look any better, I was wrong!


----------



## theprincereturns (Jul 16, 2008)

This is the sexiest frame i've seen in a while. Total Stealth!


----------



## cycleboyco (Oct 6, 2007)

*No Paris?*

Breakaway - any idea if the FP6 replaces the Paris - frame looks similar.


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

erased


----------



## breakaway (Jun 15, 2008)

this forum is crap, nothing to be learnt in this place. I will take my insider pina contacts elsewhere to more informative forums


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I love the new coloured MOst seat posts.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

Again this year a little slideshow:

http://radcenter.magix.net/userwebsite;jsessionid=1kc1v4c8cr5tw.omaasp31?act=15&pos=0

Some new pictures.


----------



## hobie1 (May 7, 2008)

I already have the 2008 Replica. I was thinking of getting the 2009's. My choice before was the Red, Replica or Valverde color. 

After seeing the pictures up close I think I like the Valverde color.


Thanks!


Francis


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

steiger1 said:


> Again this year a little slideshow:
> 
> http://radcenter.magix.net/userwebsite;jsessionid=1kc1v4c8cr5tw.omaasp31?act=15&pos=0
> 
> Some new pictures.


Awesome pictures mate. I cant stop looking at them. The MOst components just look great.


----------



## jeffreyg (Nov 23, 2005)

*2009 FP3 Commercial and others*

I just saw some 2009 Pinarello commercials on Youtube. All posted by " prineoftheroad ", this one for the FP3 was pretty good, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpkelxMdJ20&feature=related


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

jeffreyg said:


> I just saw some 2009 Pinarello commercials on Youtube. All posted by " prineoftheroad ", this one for the FP3 was pretty good, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpkelxMdJ20&feature=related


The video is painful and embarassing.

After this, I can´t take Pinarello seriously anymore, only a show.

The painting is a ping pong match between Pina and various other brands, see the Kuota kredo for instance.

The beginning was the Caisse / Illes balears painting scheme on the Paris - a revolution with the red onda fork, maybe the actual Prince is quite good....but now....interchangeable


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

steiger1 said:


> The video is painful and embarassing.
> 
> After this, I can´t take Pinarello seriously anymore, only a show.
> 
> ...


I thought the ad was quite good.


----------



## the Inbred (Feb 28, 2004)

an all black Prince arrived at the shop today. that thing very, very nice.


----------



## steiger1 (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.pinarello.cz/

"modely 2009 I + II" all new models

I am curious about the black "naked" models. I´ll see them at the Eurobike.


----------



## ccelf (Jul 28, 2008)

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=WHATS_NEW&WHATS_NEW.ID=215&PRSET_VERSION=2

CC has some great write ups and there are a few pics that look AWESOME!


----------

